# Pressure Gauge?



## timrhoffmann (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi All

Bombardment of posts recently, sorry!

The pressure gauge on our machine is acting a bit strangely and I wanted to check what the norm is. Its a classic, 2-group non dual fuel, with a gauge like below:









The gauge at the top (I believe needs to build up to about 1bar, but stays at 0.5 when the machine is turned off). The gauge at the bottom I believe needs to get to about 9bar, but sits at about 2bar when the gauge is turned off and jumps straight up to about 10/12 when I turn the machine on, given the flojet pump is turned on.

Is that normal? Also, should the bottom gauage flicker about manically when I turn it on?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Fracino & their gauges can be quite erratic in operation.

* Steam pressure: As long the dial gets up to 1bar when at operating temperature, then it's OK

* Pump pressure: 2 bar is a rough indication of your mains water pressure; when you're making coffee the pressure should be around 9 bar.

Turn the screw on the side of the brass pump head anti-clockwise to reduce the pressure - you will need to remove the side & back panels for easier access.....

If the gauges are still bonkers, a new dual pressure gauge will be necessary - they're widely available.


----------

